# A little worried



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, I have a 125 gal tank that is not level, it leans forword. When I fill it there is maybe a 1/2 inch or less (never measured) difference from the front to the back, based off of the black plastic rim........what in the hell do I do????? how do you level a 125 gal tank that has 200+ pounds of gravel in it?? I know you cant just raise one side and then the other, being that it is 6 feet long, warping it is the last thing one would want to do. It has been this way since I set it up after I moved, yes I swear I took a level and laid it on the tanks top to see if it was level, and it was. I just feel kind of uneazy when I fill it, although it seems solid as a rock, I might want to mention that it is not on a standard stand, it is on cinder blocks with a piece of plywood cut to fit the bottom of the tank so it isnt on the blocks itself, also the blocks are sitting on a piece of wood, so they are not right on my carpet and it is one solid piece of wood. If anyone has ever had to try to do this your input would be greatley appreciated, and thankyou in advance.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Where is this tank located? Is it in your basement?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

no, and I dont think the floor is sagging


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to say that you're probably going to have to tear it down again and put shims/spacers under the cinder blocks.
That will probably mean removing all of the water and substrate, unless you can find a way to pry under the blocks on both sides with the substrate (no water) in there and raise it up to get something under it. Since you have an inch of difference, you might want to compromise and go something like a half an inch with your shims and work it out from there. It will probably mean time and patience, but it's well worth it in the long run.

You're right in being worried with a tank that big. If they aren't completely level, it could cause big problems.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Also, how many cinderblocks are you using? That just adds to the weight the floor is having to support. Also, what is the Footprint of the tank? With the cinderblocks, gravel and water (8.3 lb/gallon) you've probably got more than 1100 pounds happening. If this is spread over a footprint of several square feet, that's very different than if this is spread over the footprint of two "leg" areas of perhaps a square foot each. 

Is it along an outside wall? These walls are stronger, as they're tied more closely to the framing of the house. 

Can you go under the floor, like look up from the basement, and observe if there is any warping? Did you observe this upon the first fill-up, or has it been getting more noticeable over time?

Best of luck, so sorry to hear about this.
-Jane


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

thankyou both for the reply! the cinder blocks are not on my carpet they are on a pice of wood that sits on my carpet, there are six "legs" under the aquarium so there are six sets of cinder blocks, one set on each corner and 2 in the middle, one in front and the other in back of the middle. Yes I went into my basement to check for warping and there was none, I am pretty sure that the tank was like that from the get go. I did the math, and if the wood that the blocks are on is evenly distributing the weight than it is almost 1 and 1/10th of a pound per square inch, that is less than you or I standing in one place!!!! so as long as the weight is evenly distributed a refridgerator has more pounds per square inch then my aquarium does!!!!!!

I suck at math so if anyone wants to check my numbers please do

aquarium= 72"x18"= 1,296 square inches on the bottom of the tank.
I estimated total weight at about 1,475 pounds
I divided pounds by square inches and got 1.13 pounds per square inch


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

A few months ago there was a discussion about big tanks including weight issues involved. David W. A., posted several VERY INFORMATIVE posts, he just happens to be a floor joist engineer. Here is the link to this discussion, his posts start at no. 7:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...33043-how-big-is-too-big.html?highlight=shear

Definately worth the time to read. Please do! David talks about the difference between placing tanks parallel verses perpendicular to a wall; as well as if they're an interior or exterior wall.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Thankyou very much mud pie, it helped me out alot.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I still need ideas on how to level


----------

